# blue mountain PA conditions?



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

it rained all day today. i wanted to go too but am gonna just bag it. either gonna be messy slush or super ice.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks for the heads up man, bummer though was looking forward to a day of boarding on a day off from school. Was especially pumped considering they just opened their main park and wanted to take a look at that big air bag thing (just see it not waste my money on it haha)


----------



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was up there yesterday all day, no lines at al, was warm in the day and a little cold at night, practically no ice, a little slush but still had great speed, all the slopes were open, and all the park features were able to be hit, hard to maintain speed between jumps but other than that it was a great day, I know all the rain from the day before and the warm weather scared people off, and I was happy lol


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah I actually took a trip up since I had a free ticket and my friend convinced me to go with him the night before. I thought the conditions were really good just a little slushy like you said. The quad lift was especially empty which was nice and the park wasn't too crowded but the landings were a little dug out on most features. Funny story while there though, m friend isn't as experienced so we were on the long green all the way to the left if your looking down the mountain and were going decent speed and I got "pulled over" by a ski patrol guy for going too fast and said that if it wasn't for my cooperation and good attitude that he would have given me a ticket. I didn't know they even did that and there were skiiers going just as fast as me but of course he yells at me because I'm a snowboarder


----------

